# Dyndns (ddclient) success



## Zim (Apr 2, 2001)

I think I have ddclient working under OSX.

You can get the source at

http://burry.ca:4141/ddclient/

With a mess of sudo's etc, I installed ddclient into /usr/sbin and the conf file in /etc/ddclient.conf

I had to change the "if" option to use en0, not eth0.

then I went to the login system pref and added /usr/sbin/ddclient.

I think for a cable modem adjusting at boot should be sufficient to catch any IP changes.  Could be wrong, guess I'll find out.

I had to sudo to chown the files to my username, and chmod the permissions to 755.

I was then able to ssh into my machine from another acct using my dyndns acct.

hope this helps anyone,
Mike


----------



## scruffy (Apr 3, 2001)

I'm using DNSUpdate.  Nice install, nice Cocoa GUI configurator.  Only beef is that you need to reboot for it to work.

I had to muck with the source to get it to connect to a high port on the checkip server, so that it would get around my ISP's nat though.  A pretty simple modification though, and building it was no problem at all.


----------



## spb (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi,

I've gotten ddclient to run propertly when I use sudo.  

I'd not like to have it run as a daemon, monitoring the IP address from my router and updating as necessary.  

Can you explain to me how to make this work?  I understand how to do it in Linux, but I'm not a Macintosh expert. 

Thank you,
Scott


----------

